# Advice Needed!!!! Positive LH Surge on a Saturday morning!



## Lovingwomen (Sep 14, 2013)

Well I was really looking forward to this cycle but now I'm not so sure! It's my first cycle of IUI and I've had a positive LH surge today (sat morn) and my clinic isn't open again till Monday? Have I missed my opportunity? I am going to test LH surge again at 2pm but I'm worried it be a waste of time Monday morning? All advice aNd opinions needed please xxx


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Do you have an emergency out of hours number?  I'd see what they advise first of all.

From what I know of IUI if you have indeed ovulated over the weekend, then it would be a waste of time to have it done on Monday.  You should still have a scan though as there is always the chance that you have had a surge and not ovulated.


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

The positive surge can mean that if an egg is to be released it should happen in 12-36 hours from this time.

Sadly for IUI women really need a clinic that opens weekends as timing is crucial. 

Sorry but this cycle is probably out. If theyre to charge you anyway I would suggest trying Monday regardless. 

I am not sure of your circumstances, but it is still worth having intercourse if applicable-wasn't for me. 

Can you change clinic or have a medicated cyclre?


----------



## Lovingwomen (Sep 14, 2013)

Yes thats what I thought. Thank you for your reply x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

Lovingwomen, I'd imagine Monday would be too late. I always had iui the day after, think another 24hrs might be a bit too long. Ring when you can though and ask. Can you change clinics to somewhere that opens everyday? X


----------

